# Any good beer pubs in gunnedah?



## Kingy (15/9/15)

I'm working away in gunnedah for a few weeks and wondering if anyone on here knows a place to get some nice beers from instead of having to do a pub crawl and find out the long way id rather just head straight to it. If there is one of course?


----------



## Kingy (15/9/15)

Exactly what I thought, obviously not lol.


----------



## Mardoo (15/9/15)

Define "nice"


----------



## Red Baron (15/9/15)

Surely Miranda's local would have a good stock on the rare time she stops in to see the rellies......


----------



## Kingy (15/9/15)

Mardoo said:


> Define "nice"


 ha, well obviously anything crafty is better than the swill. Carton of coopers pale is the better option in this town. Having withdrawals from my own beer already.


----------



## MHB (15/9/15)

BYO town - sorry
you might find some coopers on tap if you look around (try the Currabubula pub) and there is a micro at a winery in Kentucky
M


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/9/15)

Werris Creek has a good pub


----------



## mje1980 (16/9/15)

I think it has 2?. Currabubula, is that the little town just out of werris creek?. There's like 4 houses a school and a pub?. 

Either way, werris creek is a bit of a drive for a beer from Gunnedah isn't it?. Not really a local though


----------



## MHB (16/9/15)

Country miles 
M


----------



## Mardoo (16/9/15)

May as well just go to Tamworth if you're making that trip


----------



## Weizguy (16/9/15)

Is the brewery at Uralla no longer operating. Closer than Tamworth, perhaps?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/9/15)

Uralla is on the other side of Tamworth


----------



## earle (16/9/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Is the brewery at Uralla no longer operating. Closer than Tamworth, perhaps?


New England Brewing at Uralla is great but its 2 hours each way from Gunnedah.

The other brewery at Kentucky is marginally closer but the beer was less than ordinary so I wouldn't even bother turning off the highway for it.


----------



## Alchomist (13/10/15)

Having grown up there, I can recommend every one of the 13 establishment's in town. However, the Railway Hotel or Golf Club would be my picks. If your looking for something to do on a stinking hot summer arvo, take a drive out to ether Preimer or Tamba Springs & have an icy cold one with the locals. In 45C heat you'll swear it's the best beer you've ever had.


----------



## sp0rk (13/10/15)

earle said:


> The other brewery at Kentucky is marginally closer but the beer was less than ordinary so I wouldn't even bother turning off the highway for it.


I'll admit Steven's beers are pretty average, but his spirits are amazing
His gin got a bronze in San Francisco this year


----------

